# Hai giai đoạn vàng phát triển chiều cao của trẻ sơ sinh Pamper Me Hai Duong



## pamperme (20/7/20)

Làm cha mẹ, hầu như ai cũng quan tâm đến sự phát triển của con mình, đặc biệt là cách tăng chiều cao cho bé. Và chắc hẳn không ít một lần Pamper Me Dak Lak

*BABY FLOAT SPA PAMPER ME: "Pamper Me chỉ dẫn Có nên cho trẻ sơ sinh uống thu…" - Mastodon*

- Ngồi máy tính, xem TV, chơi game hơn 2,5 giờ / lần. Tổng thời gian tiếp xúc điện tử là hơn 4 giờ / ngày.

- Uống quá nhiều nước ngọt: 1 lon (220ml) / ngày là quá nhiều đối với trẻ dưới 12 tuổi. Trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi chỉ nên tối đa 2 lon / tuần, tức là <65ml / ngày. Tốt nhất không nên giới thiệu soda cho trẻ trước 5 tuổi.

- Trong một nghiên cứu gần đây sử dụng dữ liệu từ 7 nghiên cứu về trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ sống ở 4 quốc gia đang phát triển, nhóm nghiên cứu cho thấy trẻ sơ sinh dưới 2 tuổi có số ngày trung bình bị tiêu chảy từ 28 ngày / năm sẽ giảm 0,38 cm khi em bé hơn 2 tuổi. Vì vậy, cha mẹ nên rửa tay sạch sẽ khi chế biến thức ăn, và không nên dùng chung thực phẩm sống và chín để hạn chế lây nhiễm cho trẻ là một biện pháp phòng ngừa bệnh tiêu hóa quan trọng do nhiễm trùng. vi khuẩn.

- Chế độ ăn thiếu kẽm, vitamin A và vitamin của nhóm B1, B2 và B3 trước 18 tháng tuổi cũng ảnh hưởng đến sự tăng trưởng chiều cao.


----------



## Truc Nguyen (12/8/20)

Việc học vẽ sẽ thúc đẩy não tiếp nhận và xử lý thông tin hình ảnh nhanh hơn, giúp bé phát triển khả năng quan sát và tăng tính nhạy cảm đối với cuộc sống.
Có gì thú vị bên trong những lớp học vẽ tại quận Hoàng Mai Hà Nội? - Kids Art&Music Saigon


----------



## pamperme (14/8/20)

Truc Nguyen nói:


> Việc học vẽ sẽ thúc đẩy não tiếp nhận và xử lý thông tin hình ảnh nhanh hơn, giúp bé phát triển khả năng quan sát và tăng tính nhạy cảm đối với cuộc sống. Tham khảo thêm tại Kids Art & Music Saigon nhé!
> Có gì thú vị bên trong những lớp học vẽ tại quận Hoàng Mai Hà Nội? - Kids Art&Music Saigon


Thú vị lắm nhé, cảm ơn Trúc!


----------

